# Planted Shrimp Tank



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is a nice pdf article on planting a shrimp bowl by Diana Walstad.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...76yGAw&usg=AFQjCNHSRKCrOdvrw4-NCmR7QjeFt7mFpg


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah yes, I found the same article over at TFT  

I think, more importantly is that Diana Walstad showed that it was possible to grow HC in a low tech setup too.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

The article has quite an interesting idea about Dry Start Tank. 
Diana (the author) wrote: "Emergent-grown plants often grow 4-10 faster than plants grown submersed."

Also I heard that aquatic plant farms grew plants not covered by water. This makes sense for me now.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I think this thread (the article in this thread) should be a sticky. The dry start method had become very popular and this is an awesome article for those whom want to start a small shrimp tank. Maybe someone aka Darkblade can write something about the dry start method in his thread "starting a planted tank". http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Good idea, I will add it into the article when I have some time.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

nice setups. should try this.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

interesting, I was just thinking about starting a shrimp bowl. I'm not sure about using potting soil though, and I'm not aware of any black colored pool filter sand.


----------

